# Milky way in Oklahoma



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

Here are a couple of milky way photos that I took this summer.

1) Source of the Milky way.




Milky way 1 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) Just the milky way.




Milky way 2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) The milky way and the tree.




Milky way 3 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow!
Settings? And was there a moon out?
Nancy


----------



## pgriz (Sep 19, 2014)

That does it.  I'm moving to Oklahoma.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Nancy.

They were all shot at - 15mm, f/3.5, 30 seconds, ISO 3200. There was no moon out, it had set or was really close to it. These were taken about 10:30 pm.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

pgriz said:


> That does it.  I'm moving to Oklahoma.



Come on out, there's plenty of room. I'm lucky that my parents live out in the country, 5 miles from the nearest town and 15 miles from a city that would effect the ground. (but it is west of them so, it doesn't bother the photos).


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2014)

#1 nominated for POTM, September, 2014

My reasons:  "Seeing outside the box",  excellent balance, composition, and light.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

Designer said:


> #1 nominated for POTM, September, 2014
> 
> My reasons:  "Seeing outside the box",  excellent balance, composition, and light.



Thank you so much.


----------



## paigew (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 19, 2014)

Awe struck here.  Just beautiful.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Now that's what I'm talking bout    Freakin amazing!  Oh wait......SWEETNESS!


----------



## shefjr (Sep 19, 2014)

Number one is beautiful!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Sep 19, 2014)

they're very contrasty, that's for sure. Did you bump up the clarity a ton too? There's just a lot of haloing which usually happens when you increase the clarity too much


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

does that shot require allot of photo editing,  its hard to bereave that you can just get a shot like that with out editing the crap out of it.   but i don't know, not so may stars out that often  where i live  i just always figured there was allot of work to make something like that.

it looks absolutely awesome though..


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> Beautiful!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you



oldhippy said:


> Awe struck here.  Just beautiful.



Thank you



JacaRanda said:


> Now that's what I'm talking bout    Freakin amazing!  Oh wait......SWEETNESS!



Thanks JacaRanda



shefjr said:


> Number one is beautiful!



Thank you.



jsecordphoto said:


> they're very contrasty, that's for sure. Did you bump up the clarity a ton too? There's just a lot of haloing which usually happens when you increase the clarity too much



I did add contrast with the slider and the curve. Yes, I did bump up the clarity. All of my processing was taken from watching youtube videos.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> does that shot require allot of photo editing,  its hard to bereave that you can just get a shot like that with out editing the crap out of it.   but i don't know, not so may stars out that often  where i live  i just always figured there was allot of work to make something like that.
> 
> it looks absolutely awesome though..



From the videos that I have watched, there is a good amount of processing to do to bring out the milky way and the stars.

Thank you.


----------



## snerd (Sep 19, 2014)

Great capture, Ron! I tried it "once", from my backyard, which is in city, didn't know where to aim, and the ambient lighting was not at all conducive for astro photography. I couldn't find hide nor hair of any stars!!!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2014)

snerd said:


> Great capture, Ron! I tried it "once", from my backyard, which is in city, didn't know where to aim, and the ambient lighting was not at all conducive for astro photography. I couldn't find hide nor hair of any stars!!!



We need to shoot it from the north side of Mt Scott, or out by Meers. I was about an hour, hour fifteen east, southeast from Lawton when I took these. WAY out in the country.


----------



## tsabary (Sep 19, 2014)

Great shots..! I love No.1


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 19, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2014)

NICE NICE NICE. Great shooting lately, Ron!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2014)

tsabary said:


> Great shots..! I love No.1



Thank you.



Gary A. said:


> Bravo!



Thank you.



frommrstomommy said:


> NICE NICE NICE. Great shooting lately, Ron!



Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2014)

Great shots Ron


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Great shots Ron



Thank you.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

i am gonna halve to figure out how to do that,    i have lighroom5 and corel paint shop pro x6 ult.  

looks like a fun project and it sure looks cool.   you did a great job at making it happen.

now i just need to wait for a night when there are a load of stars out lol..


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> i am gonna halve to figure out how to do that,    i have lighroom5 and corel paint shop pro x6 ult.
> 
> looks like a fun project and it sure looks cool.   you did a great job at making it happen.
> 
> now i just need to wait for a night when there are a load of stars out lol..



Check to see when the moon is going to set early in the night and then get out in the country away from the city where there is nothing South of you, aim up in the sky. It's very peaceful being out there at night in the country. (Of course, I was raised in that environment, so I LOVE IT!!!)


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

i could go out to rogues hollow,  its nice and dark out there at night and i might even get a pic of a ghost lol,   they say its haunted out there,  all kind of crazy story's about that place.   i have some friends that live there but never saw anything out of the ordinary lol.   i think its all lies haha

but that would probably be the best place to go that's not to far from home.    i would not have though about that if you had not said something  thanks..


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

ronlane said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > i am gonna halve to figure out how to do that,    i have lighroom5 and corel paint shop pro x6 ult.
> ...



I would just be sketched out! lol I had to take some stuff out to my husband whos out on a training thing a ways off from the city in the middle of nowhere last night and I was wishing I had my camera. LOTS of stars to see!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful shots Ron. Can you post the youtube links for the processing? The last one I did, there was too much ambient light, even though I was waaaayyyyy out in the desert, and I'm sure I could have done a better job with the PP.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 20, 2014)

Here is one that I've used for Lightroom.  




Here's one using PS that I've used a little of the processing but I don't have PS.


----------



## snerd (Sep 20, 2014)

Ya know, my wife's mom has a farm up north of Granite. I forgot!! Might be something to put on the list!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 21, 2014)

It's pretty impressive when you can look up and literally see the Milky Way.  I was on Lone Pine, Ca earlier this month and spent hours just staring up.  I even saw satellites speeding across the sky.  Cant wait to get back to try some of these shots.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

